# Stringer Questions



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Buying a new stringer. Probably going to go with a grind stringer. As far as length is longer always better? Are bigger floats always better? What are some factors that I should consider before buying a stringer?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

The fish will slide on the hard plastic coating over the stringer. Some people use a clothes pin. 

I prefer a nylon stringer with a silicon or teflon coating.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I just got a stinky pants stringer and got to use it the other day. I have nothing but good things to say about it. Worked great


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

I use the ones they sell at academy I don't remember the name but there orange and have a plastic coating on them there great only cost about $20. But I only use it in the bay if I fish the surf I ALWAYS use a donet


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

find a stringer that floats. Those coated steel ones will tangle up in your feet. Those old numarks were the best stringers ever made. wish I still had mine. Closest I have come to find is the fish slick stringer.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

check out hookset.


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

hey aquafowlr never heard of a sticky pants stringer what is that


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.stinkypantsfishing.com/Stringer.htm

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Thanks smack!


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Fish slick stringers!! Great stringers!!


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a list of which ones float and which ones sink? Is the tangling problem with the feet really that bad? I had a wading net that would sink and it was a pain to deal with. I will be using a shoulder sling not a belt so that should keep the stringer higher if that makes any difference with the tangling problem.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Fish slick is the way to go IMO. The sinking cable ones are very irritating when they wrap around your legs. You can also see the floating one while fighting a fish and try to keep it from getting tangled up. I had a issue with my fish slick and mailed it back and got a new one no questions asked.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> find a stringer that floats. Those coated steel ones will tangle up in your feet. Those old numarks were the best stringers ever made. wish I still had mine. Closest I have come to find is the fish slick stringer.


Gilbert 
I have 4-5 of the old NU-Marks. 
that is all I ever use. they work, well and they float. I just haven't seen a need to replace them.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.fishslick.com/


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

slabnabbin said:


> Fish slick is the way to go IMO. The sinking cable ones are very irritating when they wrap around your legs. You can also see the floating one while fighting a fish and try to keep it from getting tangled up. I had a issue with my fish slick and mailed it back and got a new one no questions asked.


I make my own. They are 20ft long and the rope floats.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Hookset gear #1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

I suggest 20-25' in the surf (sharks) and 10-12' in the bay. I prefer a large float and a really sharp point on the business end. I've been very pleased with my StinkyPants Stringer!


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

As a friend told me. It'll be the last stringer you'll ever buy.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

AguaMala said:


> As a friend told me. It'll be the last stringer you'll ever buy.


I have one I found floating in trinity bay a year or two ago. I love that stringer.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I use a bait tamer. Great for CPR Trout or live tournaments.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. Purchased a foreverlast stringer. Was going to order a fishslick or grind but I didnt have time to order and have it shipped. The foreverlast was the closest design to those that the local academy had. Have used it several times and it has worked great.


----------

